# Hair Colouring



## Vanessac (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi 

I am not sure if this is the correct place to post this question, but i was wondering I am down regging at the moment and am due my normal hi/low lights, i know they advise against this in pregnancy but is it ok to do it now?

Thank you

Vanessa
x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is difficult to say - but it is going to be some time before the eggs are grown or collected.
If it is done using a foil technique the risk of exposure to the chemicals is lower than if it is an all over head dye.


----------

